# a looooong introduction



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi! Are you back riding again now, or are your kids riding?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

mgarzon,

No wonder you had such insightful things to say to the young wife who was forced by circumstance (and some would say hubby) to give up her horse.

That is an amazing story and so beautifully penned that I am certain that anything you write will be worth reading. Where do I find it?


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

I agree with tinyliny. Great story! Well...not really story. Great piece of nonfiction!

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks, all! Lobelia, I've ridden exactly 3 times in the last 3 years, after more than a dozen years of not riding at all. 2 of those times were on my friend's green TB X mare, so it was very basic flatwork. My kids have both started, but they are young (5 & almost 7), so not doing much yet. Actually I'm a bit scared of catching a full-on case of 'horse fever' again, because I've got the kids to support. And now, their pony habit 

tinyliny and pintophile, thank you so much; i was honestly blushing at the computer. tinyliny, the story actually ended up getting published, but I didn't want to mention that originally because I don't want people to think I'm promoting the book... that 's really not what this forum is about for me, I just want to reconnect with horsepeople. Since my kids have been riding I've run into riders from my past, but they remember me from 'back then', and seem uncomfortable. I should perhaps also mention that two years before my accident, my best friend and business partner (we managed a barn together) was killed in a car accident, which only adds to their discomfort (truth really is much stranger than fiction). So it's easier in cyberspace. But since you asked, the book is called Blaze of Glory (by m. garzon). It was originally a more 'horsey' story with an element of romance, but first my agent, then editors advised me to make the manuscript less horse-heavy, so now it's more of a romance set in the horse world


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I shall look for it. I have never read a romance novel. Except for one, can't remember the name, about India and a Brit who falls in love with an India nobelwoman. Well known story, but can't for the life of me remember.


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

well, thanks!! I'm honored. it's being sold mostly online - it's hard for an unknown author to get shelf space (there's a list at m.garzon | welcome). That story you described sounds very interesting!! If you can remember the title, I'll look for it. I just read a great novel set in India called Shantaram; it was violent and disturbing in some ways, but so beautifully written. 

The funny thing is, I don't read romance either. About the closest I got was the Twilight series


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

mgarzon said:


> It was originally a more 'horsey' story with an element of romance, but first my agent, then editors advised me to make the manuscript less horse-heavy, so now it's more of a romance set in the horse world


Darn editors! There are so few horsey-centred books out there, because so few people are horsey. That's what my mom said every time I want to write about horses: "Horses are boring; nobody wants to read about horses." 

:shock: _*I*_ want to read about horses! :lol:

But no, I will certainly take a look at your book next time I'm out.


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm with you, pintophile - I want to read horsey books too! I say, if you want to write about that, then go for it. We're nothing without our passions


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> mgarzon,
> 
> No wonder you had such insightful things to say to the young wife who was forced by circumstance (and some would say hubby) to give up her horse.
> 
> That is an amazing story and so beautifully penned that I am certain that anything you write will be worth reading. Where do I find it?


I second this!
Mgarzon- I didn't get my first horse 'til I was 40... follow your dreams girl! I couldn't be happier that I did!

And let NO one tell you you can't.. :wink:


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi there! , 

On your website I can only see suppliers for the USA and Europe - is your book available through a Australasia and Pacific Island supplier? How do I get a paper copy (am not a fan of e-readers) ??


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Great story!


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

Druydess, I agree - our dreams are what keep us going! And good for you that you finally got your horse. I look forward to having one again, someday.

Thanks, HorseLovinLady!

And Scoope, Amazon Japan is actually carrying it (I didn't even know that until I checked!); you can order the paperback from them. The link is below. You can probably order from Amazon.com too, but I imagine the shipping would be cheaper from Japan? Sorry, that's the only place I know of in your area... I think it would be unbelievably cool for the book to reach that far  
Amazon.co.jpF Blaze of Glory: M. Garzon: —m‘


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks to all the very kind comments I've gotten on this thread, I've decided to start a blog. I've always resisted the idea of blogging... partly because my daily life as a single parent is decidedly unglamorous, and partly because when I do find time to write, I focus on fiction (we all have our own escapes, lol). But I found I really enjoyed being able to share some of my personal story with you - so, thanks! You've inspired me to try something new


----------



## liz85 (Aug 9, 2011)

Beautiful writing!!!!!!


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks so much, liz85 

i see you already have a carrot... watch out, chasing after them is strangely addictive, though i have no idea why!


----------

